
Ex-Employee deletes all data from vpn provider - NicoJuicy
https://verelox.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14522181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14522181)

------
0x4a42
i've never heard about verelox before. How big is it ?

